# Hard fitting track?



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

Having some trouble with some track. Is there a trick to buting curved track together its 027 track, lionel. Thanks.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I test each pin seperate to make a good fit. If to tight I use a tapered nail set to open the hole. If to loose I crimp with needle nose plyers. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I also clean out the inside of the track mating surfaces with a small rotary SS brush. New track is very stiff to assemble.


----------



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

I couldnt wait, so I used a small light hammer and drove the pins in. Tacking the track down as I went along. working just fine now. Thanks to everyone. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I grab adjacent pieces of track, one in each hand. Then, I do a 'wigggle /shimmy thing', gently flexing the opposing pieces laterally back and forth from each other, while pusing inward (toward each other) at the same time. The shimmying helps wiggle them to a tight butt joint.


----------

